# Grafiker der wenig zeit hat  (Suche)



## Corsafan (19. November 2004)

Hi Leute, ich wollt mir Heute ein Logo erstellen aber ich Peils nicht ich glaub ich bin der unbegabteste Mensch in Designen den es gibt  Nun wollt ich mal ganz lieb Fragen ob mir wer ein kleines Logo (oder banner) erstellen könnte. Ich hab es schon versucht mit einigen Programmen aber irgendwie ... Naja. Wäre echt nett. 
Wenn der beitrag am falsch Platz sein sollte oder stören sollte kann er ja auch von nächsten vorbei fliegenden Mod gelöscht werden

MFG Corsafan


----------



## Consti (19. November 2004)

Guck mal ein paar Threads tiefer, da gibts einen der

Ich würde euch sehr gerne Logos machen!

Heisst!
Was könnte man daraus schliessen?

Nutzt doch bitte die Suchfunktion! So etwas lässt sich doch nun wirklich vermeiden oder


----------

